# Bachmann EZ Track System , Anyone use it ?



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

We are just curious as the system looks pretty well made and seems to have quite a few parts available.
Any thoughts? 

Mike


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike.....I have not tried it, but in-put from others who have do not rank it very high due to manufacturing problems such as rail alignment and electrical connection issues.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Carl said:


> Mike.....I have not tried it, but in-put from others who have do not rank it very high due to manufacturing problems such as rail alignment and electrical connection issues.


Thanks Carl , That seems to be the contention.
Mike


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Mike,
My entire layout is Bachmann E-Z track with four separate loops totaling nearly 100 actual feet of track.
It's been in service for over two years with no issues whatsoever. If you put it together properly, and keep it clean, it will serve you well.
In fact, I have several left over pieces that I will not be needing that I wish to sell at a very fair price.
Just my two cents,
Bob


----------



## UP4000series (Apr 19, 2013)

It's not bad as you connect it properly, wich can be quite a challenge and screws up rail joiners. Of you don't mess up the joiners putting it together it is pretty smooth track.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

i have it in N scale. It is like the regular track with built in plastic road bed. It does force you to lay the track correct (helpfull in N scale) but no other big advantage. Don


----------



## Deano715 (Jul 2, 2013)

I find it works well for my old eyes and runs my ovals well. However the turnouts are giving me a headache. I will mess with them for awhile and see if I can make them work. Im new to the hobby and have much to learn but so far I think the EZ track is good as long as I dont try to get to fancy.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Deano715 said:


> I find it works well for my old eyes and runs my ovals well. However the turnouts are giving me a headache. I will mess with them for awhile and see if I can make them work. Im new to the hobby and have much to learn but so far I think the EZ track is good as long as I dont try to get to fancy.


I hope you get them to work as I do not consider a basic such as turning as being fancy.
Wish you the best and thanks for the response.
Mike :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Deano715 (Jul 2, 2013)

Just wanting something to park one train off to the side and bring on another. Nothing I cant live without but now its personal  I will pick at it now and then and see what I can do.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Deano715 said:


> Just wanting something to park one train off to the side and bring on another. Nothing I cant live without but now its personal  I will pick at it now and then and see what I can do.


I hope you can get it to go Deano.
Mike


----------



## budinoh (Nov 25, 2009)

I asked this question awhile back and was told that the EZ track in HO scale is great. Was told Kato Unitrack was better for N. Larger track makes the small problems easier to fix.

Jeff


----------



## Deano715 (Jul 2, 2013)

With the help of a finger nail file ive got the one turnout working well as far as no derailments going left,right, forward and reverse. Whether I add another to make a complete lane or not I dont know. For now I have a deadend that I can park one train on while running another on that oval and switch them back and forth. As for my inner track I am still thinking. One thing I learned quickly is to go slowly because just when I think I know what I want to do, I get another idea. Im having a very good time with this.


----------

